# Chino This Weekend



## GregP (Jan 15, 2012)

I am a volunteer at the Planes of Fame Museum at Chino every Saturday. Yesterday, we saw a neat event. On the field we have two very nice museums, Planes of Fame and Yanks Air museum. The owner of Yabnks bought a Lockheed EC-121 Constellation and it flew in this Saturday. It came over from Camarillo, California, made a low pass down the runway, and cricled once for a textbook smooth landing. We takied off the active runway and held in place for about 5 minutes, completing his after-landing checklists, and taxied in toward Yanks.

It was painted in the US Air Force gray paint scheme and sounded very nice. It was quite photogenic and I may get some hi res pics from a friend who had a professional-type camera out there for the event.

If so, I'll post one or two. Neat thing to see, and not an everyday observation.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2012)

That's awesome, hope you can post some pics!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

bring 'em on! .....please!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahem, if you guys take a look at my photo thread, http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/evans-photography-phun-3520-101.html, you will see photos from the taxiing and takeoff from Camarillo. Some photos from the day are also here:
Camarillo Constellation send off - vg-photo's Photos


----------



## MikeGazdik (Jan 19, 2012)

Those "Connies" are beautiful airplanes!!


----------



## GregP (Jan 19, 2012)

Powerful, fast, and beautiful. A tough combination to beat, huh? Many of Kelly Johnson's other designs were, too. P-38, P-80, U-2, SR-71 ...


----------

